# Candid Snaps



## John E. (Apr 10, 2005)

I met these people during a photo excursion. From now on when the light is favourable I will be asking everyone if they mind me taking pictures of them. I engage in conversation, make sure the manual setting are correct, move so when they are talking to me the light is in the right position. I tell them I am a photo nut and not to mind me, continue to chat, wait , wait, wait, then when I feel the moment is right  quickly draw the camera and shoot and continue to chat like nothing happened 

If the people are spontanous and willing, then I will try continous shooting  with them.

Well that's my method, feel free to use it if you like

I will email the picture to the man and his son. If they want a print then I will charge a few bucks. Any idea on what to charge for a print?  The older gentleman I will print a 5X7 and give it to him if I see him. He goes there often and I have not  finished shooting the area.yet




















I think I will clone the car out before printing.


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 10, 2005)

I really like the 3rd one especially.  The kid looks a little scared in the first one.


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 10, 2005)

I really like the last two and lighting is great. As WSP mentioned I do find the kid to have a "what are you doing look". 

Eric


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Apr 11, 2005)

Well done mate.


----------



## John E. (Apr 11, 2005)

Thank you for the comments.

WSP and Airic thanks for pointing out the look on the boys face. When I took the picture I was asking about the boat so I guess in my mind it was a questioning look, but looking at it again he  does look have a fearfull look on him. I will  definatly not send that one by email.  Drat I should have taken more pictures, I really like the color and  background.


----------

